# carbs in veg.



## veganlass (Apr 1, 2011)

Just found this link.

http://www.lasting-weight-loss.com/calories-in-vegetables.html

I will save on my favourites.


----------



## veganlass (Apr 1, 2011)

sweet potato is high at 28 grm for 100 gram.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2011)

veganlass said:


> sweet potato is high at 28 grm for 100 gram.



I believe sweet potato is fairly low GI though, compared to ordinary potato, making it a useful substitute


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Apr 1, 2011)

veganlass said:


> Just found this link.
> 
> http://www.lasting-weight-loss.com/calories-in-vegetables.html
> 
> I will save on my favourites.



Bernstein reckons that for the average overweight T2 1 gram of carb will raise the bg by 0.4 mmol e.g according to Bernstein's figures the 28g of sweet potato will deliver  an 11 pt rise. But that doesn't tell you how long the rise will take to start,peak and subside. 

That's where the GI and GL concepts come in. The GI of sweet potato is 54 so the GL of 100g will be 54/100 x 28 = 15. This is a Medium GL and should hopefully produce a longer hump in bgs rather than a spike. Drop the portion size to 70 grams of sweet potato and the GL comes in at 10, which is a low GL and should be OK.

It would be interesting to work out the GLs of all the veg in your list, giving portions that would provide Low GLs and medium GLs. It could be a sticky 

Parsnips are also generally reckoned to be a problem by many T2s.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 2, 2011)

Handy link, thanks. 

Although I also eat some meat occasionally, I like my veg too much to count carbs so am happy use DAFNE guidelines not to count, apart from in potato and sweet potato. Plus, many of our parsnips and pumpkins come from out garden, so CHO content are possible less predictable than bought. Things like black skinned radishes and beetroor leaves aren't usually sold or listed, but I'm confident they're low in CHO. 

Once our ducks get laying, we won't be buying any hens eggs from shops, although bosses of both my partner and I have hens, so we are sometimes given eggs. We just guess when using larger duck eggs in recipes, and 4 or 5 instead of 5 or 6 in a large omelette for 2 people.


----------



## HelenM (Apr 2, 2011)

> That's where the GI and GL concepts come in. The GI of sweet potato is 54 so the GL of 100g will be 54/100 x 28 = 15. This is a Medium GL and should hopefully produce a longer hump in bgs rather than a spike. Drop the portion size to 70 grams of sweet potato and the GL comes in at 10, which is a low GL and should be OK.
> 
> It would be interesting to work out the GLs of all the veg in your list, giving portions that would provide Low GLs and medium GLs. It could be a sticky
> 
> Parsnips are also generally reckoned to be a problem by many T2s



If you want to compile such a list
At this link http://care.diabetesjournals.org/content/31/12/2281/suppl/DC1
 you can find all the GIs GLs tested up until 2008
supplemental table 1 is the 'normal list'
supplemental table 2 is the foods tested on people with diabetes and with small numbers of subjects ( there is a good correlation between those tested on people with diabetes and those without)
Vegetables are listed from 1610 on the first table and 2361 on the second.

What you won't find is GIs for non starchy veg and the lower carb fruits like strawberries. There  has to be  a minimum amout of carb in the portion eaten.   With very low carb fruits and  veg the portions would be too large for the subjects to eat!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 2, 2011)

Does this list help at all? http://www.glycaemicindex.com/


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2011)

HelenM said:


> If you want to compile such a list
> At this link  you can find all the GIs GLs tested up until 2008
> supplemental table 1 is the 'normal list'
> supplemental table 2 is the foods tested on people with diabetes and with small numbers of subjects ( there is a good correlation between those tested on people with diabetes and those without)
> ...



What is the link Helen?


----------



## HelenM (Apr 2, 2011)

> What is the link Helen?


 sorry, I've edited it


----------



## FM001 (Apr 2, 2011)

HelenM said:


> sorry, I've edited it





Looking forward to this link HelenM.


----------



## scanz (Apr 2, 2011)

I bought a small snack size packet of baby carrots the other day to go with my lunch; 80g in weight and apparently contained 11g worth of carbs!  I was shocked when I read the packet. Was only the day before that I bought the same, but from another shop, and they were only 0.6g worth of carbs. For the life of me I couldn't, and still can't, work out how the two differed so much.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2011)

scanz said:


> I bought a small snack size packet of baby carrots the other day to go with my lunch; 80g in weight and apparently contained 11g worth of carbs!  I was shocked when I read the packet. Was only the day before that I bought the same, but from another shop, and they were only 0.6g worth of carbs. For the life of me I couldn't, and still can't, work out how the two differed so much.



Carrots are about 8g carbs per 100g, so both your packets are out, although the 0.6g is highly unlikely - unless it was per baby carrot!


----------



## scanz (Apr 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Carrots are about 8g carbs per 100g, so both your packets are out, although the 0.6g is highly unlikely - unless it was per baby carrot!


Hmm in that case we should be counting carrots when carb counting? I was told not to worry about counting any vegetables or salad.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2011)

scanz said:


> Hmm in that case we should be counting carrots when carb counting? I was told not to worry about counting any vegetables or salad.



This is where GL comes in as opposed to GI. The portion of carrots you eat will probably be quite small, hence the amount of carbs also, so may not need to be counted unless you are particularly sensitive. Some people add a small amount to insulin doses through experience. Most vegetables have carbs, but in relatively small amounts when you take portion size into consideration, salad even less so


----------



## Natalie123 (Apr 3, 2011)

Northener: I believe sweet potato is fairly low GI though, compared to ordinary potato, making it a useful substitute 

Northener - this is very intertesting! I have assumed for the last few years that because a sweet potato is called "sweet" it was not as good for me as a normal potato. I will be looking forward to trying one again this week  Thanks for the very useful info as usual


----------



## scanz (Apr 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> This is where GL comes in as opposed to GI. The portion of carrots you eat will probably be quite small, hence the amount of carbs also, so may not need to be counted unless you are particularly sensitive. Some people add a small amount to insulin doses through experience. Most vegetables have carbs, but in relatively small amounts when you take portion size into consideration, salad even less so


So say I have a meal containing mixed veg; carrots, broccoli, peas and green runner beans and that covers just under half the plate - the rest being some sort of potato and meat. Would you count the veg? The relative portions would be small, but the overall portion adds up to be quite big which is what's confusing me now lol


----------



## am64 (Apr 3, 2011)

i was told just to moderate all veg that come out from under the ground ..ie root veg ....sad as i ate humongous amounts of carrots parsnips turnips onions beetroot pre dx thinking i was beeing well good  !! however it was inconjuntion with loads of fruit and fruit juice  ..so now ive cut out all the obvious sugars and stopped drinking pure juice ...i can eat the root veg ..in moderation !
it seems to be such a balancing act !!


----------



## Copepod (Apr 3, 2011)

scanz said:


> So say I have a meal containing mixed veg; carrots, broccoli, peas and green runner beans and that covers just under half the plate - the rest being some sort of potato and meat. Would you count the veg? The relative portions would be small, but the overall portion adds up to be quite big which is what's confusing me now lol



Of the veg you mention in your delicious plate (which is making my tummy rumble and reminding me to do something about tea), I'd ignore the broccoli, peas and runner beans and have a few sticks of carrots, equivalent to a small carrot in total. Probably wouldn't add to my carbohydrate equivalent, because I can't be bothered with weighing things, but have weighed and now estimate CHO content of potato & sweet potato by eye. I'd do the same for parsnips, beetroot, pumpkin (home grown) and swede as for carrots. Generally only have one moderate portion non-potato root veg in a meal, not every day, so not as irresponsible as it sounds.


----------



## am64 (Apr 3, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Of the veg you mention in your delicious plate (which is making my tummy rumble and reminding me to do something about tea), I'd ignore the broccoli, peas and runner beans and have a few sticks of carrots, equivalent to a small carrot in total. Probably wouldn't add to my carbohydrate equivalent, because I can't be bothered with weighing things, but have weighed and now estimate CHO content of potato & sweet potato by eye. I'd do the same for parsnips, beetroot, pumpkin (home grown) and swede as for carrots. Generally only have one moderate portion non-potato root veg in a meal, not every day, so not as irresponsible as it sounds.



i would love to grow my own ...but sadly my garden is so shaded my huge trees nothing really grows apart from the natural woodland plants ...any ideas copepod? ...even mint !!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2011)

scanz said:


> So say I have a meal containing mixed veg; carrots, broccoli, peas and green runner beans and that covers just under half the plate - the rest being some sort of potato and meat. Would you count the veg? The relative portions would be small, but the overall portion adds up to be quite big which is what's confusing me now lol



It is confusing, thanks to the fickle Diabetes Fairy there's no rule that can cover everyone. Generally though, only a small proportion of your half plate of vegetables would be carb, so this would release slowly because of the bulk of non-carb/fibre present. The only real way to find out what, if any, additional insulin is required is trial and error - if you weigh and count the carbs for the veg and dose accordingly, then find yourself going low, then you may surmise that you didn't need to dose for it. Alternatively, you might have the meal with the veg one day, and without it the next, and compare the effects. The pain is that it does take time to build up experience of what works for you because there can be so many other factors that can come into play when working out doses, so you need to also develop an instinct for how these may also affect you. 

Don't let that worry you too much though! I have found that, in practice, most of my meals vary by only one or two units, so nowadays I 'know' what the dose needs to be without mangling my brain by rtying to apply all the possible factors!


----------



## Natalie123 (Apr 3, 2011)

My experience so far is that I do have to account for the veg, but maybe that's because over half my plate is usually veg! I once had a pasta dish with salad and then a few days later I had the same without salad and went hypo after. I'm still not sure why, but it might just be that the veg/salad makes the food last longer so I don't go hypo whereas when I ate just the pasta I spiked and then dropped quickly.


----------



## Doghouse (Apr 3, 2011)

I count all root veg, but not leaves or stems. I normally eat carrots and swede raw, but parsnip cooked (try raw parsnip - once). Things generally work out ok. 
I assume carrot is 10%, swede is 6%, beware the parsnips, they are 17%. 
I try to calculate to the nearest 5g carbs for the whole meal
Mike


----------



## Copepod (Apr 4, 2011)

am64 said:


> i would love to grow my own ...but sadly my garden is so shaded my huge trees nothing really grows apart from the natural woodland plants ...any ideas copepod? ...even mint !!!



A few suggestions. A real challenge if even mint won't grow!
Outdoors, chives and garlic - assuming you like them, of course. Both can cope with shade, although drier soil is better for garlic. Or grow in a pot (broken pot or polystyrene blocks at bottom for dranage) that you can move around. 
Blackberry plants grow under woodland shade, so worth considering - a cutting from the wild might take better than a cultivated variety. 
Indoors eg sunny windowsill, ideal for tomato plants (but they can grow tall!) pepper plants or various herbs.
Not plants, but could you raise chickens and / or ducks for eggs and perhaps meat? Ducks only need a sandpit filled with water for bathing, plus a bowl of clean water for drinking.


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 4, 2011)

I follow the DAFNE guidelines and don't count for veg or salad. I don't think eat too much sot he portion size is going to have minimal or no effect.


----------



## veganlass (Apr 7, 2011)

As a vegan I eat loads of veg, they are essential for my iron and other minerals.

I am just cutting back on bread, oats, wheat, rice , Bulgar wheat and couscous.


----------

